# IH 460 Steering Arms



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

I recently picked up a 1959 International 460 utility with a IH 2000 loader. I was using it today to try and learn the tractor (this is my first) and noticed the front wheels working against each other. It appears the right front is toed out but when I drive it they straighten out together but seem to wobble back and forth. It appears that all of the tie rod ends are worn. Would this create the wobble? The shaft that runs through the center of the tractor moves as the wheels wobble. Sorry if this is not a good description. Thanks for any help. Still have no responses on my previous post abou power steering, any help?


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

i would suggest you have posted on wrong forum !!!!

Re post this item & steering question on *"Big Tractor Forum"* under *"Farmall/International Harvester"*


----------



## smithed (Aug 26, 2011)

*Help*

Thanks for the heads up cyrush. Please forgive my ignorance, but where do I find the Big Tractor forum?


----------

